

Ditto turns to IndieGogo for help to fight patent trolls - changdizzle
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/21/ditto-patent-indiegogo-campaign/

======
daftpanda
Looks like they also started a Change.org petition

[https://www.change.org/petitions/congress-pass-the-shield-
ac...](https://www.change.org/petitions/congress-pass-the-shield-act)

Support these guys and sign the petition.

